# Lenovo V570 reached its point of no returns?



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I know my answer, because I bought my laptop as a refurb almost 5 years ago, but . . .

Can someone help me determine if my Lenovo V570 s/n WB02029962 is capable of keeping up with Windows 10 updates? I have Home, so I can't turn off the Creator update (or any other). It now won't install any update requiring restart without also trying to install Creator, so I'm pretty close to hosed.

While I seem to have all the required specs, I note that the Lenovo support items for my machine very pointedly stop at one or another version of Windows 8. Don't mention 10 anywhere. So I'm wondering if anyone can help me with that sorta macro-troubleshoot (can I even keep using this machine) before I get into micro-troubleshooting . . .

Storytime:

I also am unable to run any sort of a backup or system restore point using Windows 10's built-in stuff. I had been, but at some point (maybe after anniversary update) Win10 turned it off for me and never told me. Which was a problems, b/c . . .

I had some other big problems lately, which I thought were unrelated to Win10, and just a fluke caused by some mucking around I did way back here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/dual-boot-after-the-fact-946874.html.

When I did that 2+ years ago, I wound up having to reconstruct my BCD. On Crash Wednesday of February this year, I lost, completely, my boot partition. Like, there was a partition, but it was utterly toast. I found my copious notes, although I was running windows 7 at the time, and tried to reconstruct the BCD again. Somehow managed to turn my repair USB thumbdrive into my boot disk (didn't double check, or maybe didn't drink enough coffee), so I had full use of my system as long as a thumbdrive was connected . . . which is a problem when you have kids that knock into things (and you're also clumsy and knock into things). So that stopped working, but not before I created a repair DVD, using which I managed to correctly recreate my boot partition, and reconstruct my BCD, and my computer works, EXCEPT:

1) it will not poweroff using windows commands. Windows shuts down, and either a) returns to the login screen or b) turns everything off, but screen, powerbutton, and fan are all still active, and 7sec press of power button is required for shutdown

2) will not restart using windows commands (same as above)

3) no backup/restore using windows' built-in stuff

4) will not install creator update, and because of that fails on any update requiring restart (imminent problems arising here)

So, if anyone can help me with nailing down the macro-issue, and then examining the systemic issues if it seems appropriate, I'd appreciate it.

Many thanks

jw

PS -- sfc and chkdsk return all-clears


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If you bought it refurbished 5 years ago and never changed the hard drive I would bet that is quite a bit overdue and causing your issues.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Lenovo computers have a One Key Recovery button to start the computer and take it back to Factory Defaults. If this shipped with Windows 8, then that is what it will bring it back to. This will also wipe any personal files, so be sure to backup first. 
You do not need to use a backup software program, If you have a USB external HDD, just drag and drop your C:\Users\[YourUserName] (ie) *Documents, Music, Pictures* etc files to it. 
If you do not have_ Novo One Key recovery_, try this: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/HT117683
Once restored to a working OS, then you can upgrade to Windows 10 again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You know what no need of doing that recovery just go and download the Windows 10 Creator Update MCD from the address below and choose "skip license code" as you won't need it. Choose "Download Tool Now" then burn to iso and boot to it to install Windows 10 clean.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

So there's no problem with the specs? I read something about sandybridge somesuch and Win10 incompatibility as regards the V570, and the BiOS & other updates from lenovo specifically say they stop with Win8 compatibility. But I don't grok anything more geeky than speed and RAM when it comes to specs, which is why I'm asking here (I have no idea if I have 'sandybridge' or sb2 or whatever. only a vague understanding that it is a chipset . . . I think).

I know and have examined umpteen ways to do the clean install, but, I don't want to do it because I will lose software licenses, particularly my Office (which was the 2010 student version, which came with more stuff than the latest student versions do). If I do clean install, I will need to buy an office subscription, but, if it turns out the V570 cannot handle the next Win10 update either, then I'll still need to buy a whole new laptop, so, why bother with all the mishegas in the middle, and why not buy one now?

But if there's really no problem with the V570 running Win10 into the future, I'll go ahead and wipe. Which is why I came here to verify (not that I don't appreciate the answers! Any and all suggestions are good, b/c I'll still need to choose my best/easiest/most-sensible/favorite method of accomplishing it, so, thanks all for helping me weigh those factors, if I do decide to try to rework this machine . . . and probably oughta look into a HDD too, sure . . .).

Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Download and install Belarc Advisor as it will give you license codes for everything including Microsoft Office so you can use it again.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm. Turns out I got Office Professional Plus through my school way back when. No wonder I thought student version had been nerfed . . . 

Nice program, Belarc -- I'd thought that "they" always "told" me (and I believe everything I'm told) you can't scavenge your MS Office keys . . . Don't suppose there's a way to test it before I wipe everything, is there? And why am I so hung up on not paying $70/year for MS that I'm willing to limp along with this broken *** computer?

And just wrapping things up, thanks spunk.funk but the one-touch returns an error when the computer is on, boots regular windows when the computer is off (probably 'cause I messed with my boot management so many times -- nothing is even listed in the boot for msconfig and I can't edit bcd from a command prompt b/c it doesn't seem to exist anywhere on my computer . . . even though I know I rebuilt it and it's 'working' . . .). Also, while the recovery drive is still taking space on the HDD, it only shows up in partitioning programs when run from repair media, not from diskpart in a standard or elevated command prompt. So I will have to try the clean Windows 10 creator install. Sorry for all the rambling. Have to psyche myself up to intentionally disable my computer


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Belarc will give you the right number however you should know you can still buy versions of Ms Office without yearly subscriptions anyway. I recently bought 3 legal licenses to Ms Office 2016 Pro on eBay for $5 apiece digital download and they are legitimate besides. People need to remember one of the best places to buy software and especially older software safely is eBay and that may be the only place you can buy Ms Office 2010 as well these days. Once you have the COA BTW you can download the install dvd for that from Microsoft as well which you will no doubt need.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/office


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

That (ebay) is definitely something I should keep in mind -- thanks!!

About to start the reinstall process -- I'm backing up my backups. Foldermatch is my friend. New Question:

Laptop came with win7 home premium originally installed. There is a code on the back -- faded, but I think I can make it out. I have my belarc printout with my win10 product key. The two keys are different. Am I going to be able to figure out which one I need? Any chance I'll muck it up beyond repair and need to buy a full product key for windows after I've wiped on reinstall?

Thanks for answering the stupid questions (I know. there are no stupid questions. There are only stupid people. at least I embrace it  )


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No I always used to say on a radio show I was on that "the only stupid question is the one you don't ask"!

Since the Anniversary Update, prior to Creator Update the coa for Windows 7 or 8 is usable as the coa for a Windows 10 install so I would use the Windows 7 code if you are sure you have it right and remember you do have the opportunity to chage it later if for any reason it does not activate.


----------

